# Makeup is killing my skin



## Sushi. (Mar 15, 2008)

So i have really bad skin, my face is constantly broke out, but i finally found a solution, skinlogics treatment,  (even proactiv did'nt work for me) so i finally got the courage to start wearing my makeup again (yes ive been hiding in my house without foundation on for quite awhile) i wore foundation 3 days in a row, (quite happy cause i found an amazing one meant for dry skin) while i was still doing my skinlogics treatment twice a day (cleanser, toner and medicated moisturizer) and now once again my face has completely broke out. It seems like i cant wear makeup without it breaking out now. *Is it hopeless?* and I know some people say well if you let your face clear you wont need to wear foundation, but i really do need to cause i have ALOT of scars from the acne and its horirbly red in spots and just looks plain bad.

One thing i know will help is getting a foundation brush, currently i use sponges and ive heard thats a big no no, so i will be buying one very soon. But will it make that big of a difference to clear my skin?


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you ever tried mineral makeup?  I have acne-prone skin too, and mineral makeup used with a kabuki brush has definitely helped a lot.  Sponges do carry a lot of bacteria, so I only use brushes.


----------



## Kalico (Mar 16, 2008)

I second the mineral make-up. Maybe it's just the foundation that you're using right now.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 16, 2008)

Well i bought some "mineral makeup" (the " are in place cause who knows what your getting when you buy off of ebay) off of ebay and it was really bad, just looked really dusty on my face and nasty all together lol. It makes me sad to think that its possibly the specific foundation doing it cause i finally found one i like! 

Maybe on top of cleansing my face twice a day if i used a facial scrub as well. I have a scrub but was told it was only needed twice a week, but i could try doing it everyday for awhile and see what happens. If it does'nt work i will probably have to do as you ladies have advised me and find a new foundation.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't scrub your skin every day - that's way too abrasive, especially if your skin is already breaking out.

The thing with mineral make-up is that it takes some practice to apply it. It's really easy to over-apply if you don't have the right technique, and you end up looking like you've dipped your face in flour. You swirl your brush in a small amount, tap it back and then buff lightly onto the skin, repeating as needed. Unless you're allergic to one of the ingredients, MMU is the best thing for very reactive skin, as there is a lot less in there that could make your skin go haywire (no emollients or fillers).


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't give up on mineral makeup!  Like the above said, it's all about your technique.  Use a primer, use the above technique, and finish with Fix+.  This will really help with the powdery look.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 16, 2008)

First of all do not scrub your face everyday, it will cause your skin to produce more oil which could lead to more breakouts. 
In fact I would reccomend you only use an abrasive scrub once a week.
Clarins Gentle Exfoliating Refiner is awsome, for something a little bit more intensive you could go for a Microdermabrasion scrub.

I used to have awful skin, constantly broken out but flaky in certain areas and I had dreadful scar tissue on my cheekbones, my skin now looks almost perfect and I credit that to using a gentle routine as opposed to what I was using before.

A lot of people will use acne clearing products which will dry out your skin even more, make you produce more oil, which will then make you use even more drying product to get it in control.

Cleanse your skin with a gentle wash like Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser for dry and sensitive skin.
Follow with a toner as it restores your PH balance immidiately I use Origins United State.
Moisturise even if you have super oily skin, it's important but make sure you use one for your skintype, I love Clarins Hydra Matte lotion, Origins Have a Nice Day lotion and if my skin is going trough a dry spell I'll use MAC Moisturelush cream.

For my nightime routine I use a glycolic based product because what this will do is exfoliate chemically and gently. Alpha H make this liquid lotion called Liquid Harmony that you put on at night and it's a miracle product, you will wake up with the most wonderful glowing skin. I use that 3 times a week and on the other nights I will use Origins Nightamins.

Make-up wise you can't go wrong with Chanel foundation, I know it's expensive but I've never broken out while using it, I've never broken out with mineral make up either but it makes me itch and I find it doesn't look as natural as liquid.


----------



## adela88 (Mar 16, 2008)

you could try using a treatment foundation,i know la mer does one and i think skII does too(they might be more gentle on the skin).chanel foundation has never broken me out but atm im using a tinted balm by bobbi brown and it hasnt either.

i find that teatree oil clears up the redness left on my face (you have to dilute it though otherwise it burns real bad)

as hikaru-chan said, dont use those generic drug store achne clearing things (clean and clear..ect) most of them contain alot of alcahol which is bad for your skin long term too


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2008)

I switched to all Chanel except for my mineral mu & mac color. Chanel is expensive, but it also last for a long time - large containers. At this point in my life, i don't care how expensive it is as long as it WORKS!

Since I switched to Chanel's Purifying line...i don't hardly ever get a breakout!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 16, 2008)

Mineral makeup is one of the best things I've ever done for my skin; at least I know makeup is no longer a contributing factor to clogged pores. I agree it can be tricky and look dry. Be sure to moisturize before MMU - if you're oily and acne prone, try a very light oil like camellia or jojoba oil and let it penetrate for 5 minutes before applying MMU. 

And yes, get 2 brushes for MMU application so you can clean it right after using it and allow it to dry while you're using your backup. This is really critical if you have any open breakouts. The last thing you need is to move bacteria all over your face. 

After applying MMU, mist your face very lightly with a hydrosol or gentle toner. I use chamomile hydrosol. This "sets" powdered MMU and makes your skin look more dewey without going shiny. 

I had to try a few different shades of mineral makeup from a couple different companies before I found my perfect match. The search is well worth it. 

During the winter, my skin gets more dry and combo now. No matter what I do, powdered MMU looks cakey so I use liquid mineral makeup that has a ton of fantastic, beneficial ingredients in it that won't cause any additional harm. Coverage is sheer, however, but I can use powdered MMU as a spot concealer. There is tons of information on the Mineral Makeup board where  you're certain to get a lot of great advice. 

Good luck,

Athena


----------



## magg0rz (Mar 16, 2008)

I noticed a few posters mentioned cleaning your makeup brushes. It's a super important step. I have breakouts, but I feel that they'd be more often if I didn't clean my brushes every couple of days. Just remember that you have to be patient when trying something new. Dermatologists recommend giving treatments 6 weeks to work. If you're trying something new, it's more likely than not that new pimples will form because your skin is getting used to whatever you're putting on it.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 7, 2008)

this post is really helpful to me now... since I think its makeup that is also breaking me out really badly. I use MAC and i'm thinking of making the switch to Bare Escentuals. I haven't worn make up in the past few days and I haven't gotten a new zit yet so i'm thinking makeup is the cause. However if my skin still breaks out with MMU then I guess it has to do with other things, like something internal right?


----------



## 3jane (Oct 7, 2008)

My sister had a similar problem... she switched to Physician's Formula mineral makeup-- the kind that's pressed in a compact, and her skin is tons better for it.  So that's an option if you want to start off w/ something cheaper, and it's available practically everywhere.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Try using studio Moisture fix and then putting on Prep n Prime skin! I dot hat and it seems to stop any problems caused by makeup!


----------



## user79 (Oct 7, 2008)

Try using different foundations...Cinema Secrets makes good ones as well I heard.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

I totally agree with using mineral makeup - it can be a godsend for skin that is sensitive and/or acne-prone.  There are so many available now, try some samples and see what works best for you.

You have already received some great recs - good luck!  I know how stressful skin issues can be. *hugs*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 7, 2008)

For mineral makeup reccomendations i would try Everyday minerals or Alima, they both have websites, just search for their name on google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Decent prices, and great quality, with excellent coverage


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

Def. switch to Mineral Makeup ....'Crow Cosmetics' is the one I use and it is seriously making my skin better and better everyday that I wear it. Unfortunately it is local and the lady who makes it (by hand) has yet to put up a website


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 7, 2008)

Its weird because actually women who wear makeup have better skin then women who don't. They have that layer of protection from the pollution and free radicals in the air. 

Make sure that you are washing your brushes (as mentioned) also completly remove your makeup w/ an adequate makeup remover. I know some women use cream or lotion but that contains mineral oil and that will clog your pores. 

Constantly wash/ sanitize your hands because if you don't, sometimes you'll rub your face or something and all those germs are what cause breakouts.

HTH.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 7, 2008)

If your wear lots of product in your hair that could be it too and if you don't wash it out at night it could be getting on your pillowcase and all over your face.

I'd also suggest checking out this list to see if any of these ingredients are in the foundations/powders you use. It lists a bunch of acne causing ingredients and how likely they are to clog your pores.
Become an Acne Detective

It might just be that you touch your face a lot without realizing it too. 

I'd suggest going to the doctor and getting a prescription topical cream and then get a good moisturizer and use it day and night and a very gentle cleanser.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 7, 2008)

i used to have really bad skin.. but it was all due to diet and the products I was using.
I don't know if this will help but.. drink lots of water... guzzle as much green tea as you can.. make sure your vitamin levels are okay.  Cleanse your brushes.. make sure you pillowcase is always clean.
I started using Aveeno clear complexion and Clinique and now my skin is doing so much better.
Good luck


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 7, 2008)

I think you need a good moisteriser ideal for your own skin type and a good base so nothing settles into your pores. Make up forver all mat is a great base! I like it better than macs (shhhhh)

Good Luck! 

By the way I see you on the MUFE High Def Thread. Every time I use that foundation I break out! just my own expierence.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Oct 11, 2008)

What are you using to remove your face makeup at the end of the day? If your using a regular face wash, this could be why your breaking out. In my experience I've found that a face wash will not remove my makeup completely. The only things I've found effective at doing that are oil based cleansers. I know it sounds crazy putting oil on your face but the oils in it will breakdown and cut right through all the gunk in makeup and take if right off your skin. Mac has one called Cleanse Off Oil, so does Shiseido and Boscia.  I hope this helps!


----------



## lalunia (Oct 12, 2008)

It must be the foundation that you're using that is breaking you out. I had the same problem in hs and constantly had breakouts. For some reason, I didn't want to believe it was my foundation so I kept trying different skin products instead of just switching to different makeup lol. I went through a lot of different brands etc and finally settled on something that didnt kill my skin. (I now wear MAC SFF but I wont reccomend it, a lot of people broke out from it. I guess it depends on the skin)

Btw, one of the products I tried was mineral makeup (Everdyday minerals and BE) and my skin reacted badly to both. Give them a try, it worked wonders for my friends but with any new product, watch your skin and if you see new breakouts, it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Its weird because actually women who wear makeup have better skin then women who don't. They have that layer of protection from the pollution and free radicals in the air._

 
I feel like I break out less when I wear foundation than when I don't. I think it does offer a layer of protection, plus I'm much less likely to touch my face when I'm wearing makeup. As long as my foundation isn't the culprit of any breakouts, I think it's much more beneficial to my skin that I wear it.


----------



## aimee (Oct 13, 2008)

i would not use a foundation for dry skin
try to find one that is oil free and non comedogenic
no cream foundation and it would be good if you get one without spf....you can still use a lotion or anything with spf underneath it if you like
and yea maybe try mineral make up
HTH


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

OK Throw out your sponges. They attract bacteria & your putting that on to your face. A BIG NO NO.
Use brushes to apply your makeup & after every use, they must be washed. 

I use a very good skin care regiment, I drink about a gallon of water a day.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 8, 2009)

bare minerals hasn't broken me out at ALL and i have very sensitive skin. i think you should try them. use a small amount from a sample or something, in a small test area and see what happens after a few days.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had the same problem you had for the longest time, and for me it definitely was the makeup I was using. I had only tried Bare Escentuals, and I didn't really like it, so I gave up on mmu for a long time. Then I tried Sheer Cover, didn't like that either. I then switched to a mmu that didn't break me out at all, contained no bismuth oxychloride, but didn't have very great coverage. I used that for several months before finding something with much better coverage at a very reasonable price. I use Coastal Scents, and I really do love it. I used to break out SO bad for several years until I found a decent mineral makeup. It's really all trial and error. What's great about Coastal Scents is the samples are super cheap. So are Everyday Minerals, but some people do have breakouts from them, especially the Intensive Formula. For me, Coastal Scents is where it's at. Then again, I'm at the point where I only wear makeup maybe twice a week.


----------

